# vip612 hd solo reciever freezing up



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes, i ahve been having trouble with my receiver since day 1 that i got dish.While watching tv either live or recorded every so often the sat will freeze the show just for a few secs than continue on i have already had the reciever replaced once and many nurmerous calls to tech support, they keep telling me to try the same things over and over with no luck. I first got the dish back in august and quit calling them about this problem in dec. anyone else have this problem? I will prob be going back to direct tv in a couple months because i never had this problem with them.I dont want to replace my reciever again.I will just have to eat the early term.fee and get rid of dish


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Call Dish and tell them you're going to leave and explain the reason. They will, in all probability, connect you to a department that can offer you a solution if you're willing to stay.
It's worth a try.

BTW, :welcome_s


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

already called them sveral times, last time was i think in dec. told them i was going to get out of my contract because i wasnt getting what i was paying for and didnt feel like having to wait almost 2 years of tying to watch tv while it was skipping.they seamed like they didnt care they keep telling me they wouldnt let me out of my contract. so anyway I just sent a complaint to the better business in colorado and told them what was happening and they are looking into it as i type.i just want outof the contract period.we will wait and see. thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Was this a front line CSR who told you this? Next time ask for a supervisor then ask to be transfered to a retention person.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't understand what happened here. Technical Support usually sends out a new box at a minimum and then will send out a 722 if it doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Need more info as from you two posts I am not sure what you are looking for? Are you wanting help in terms of trying to get a reliable configuration or is there another reason for the post

If you are looking for help, we need more about your situation. Only one receiver? has it been replaced? if so how many times? is it always the same issue? is it on same channel or random? 

Like Pherlin suggested... If the problem has shown up the same way with box swaps most likely the issue is external to the box or might be related to your particular use case and changing models to a 722 might be the right move.

SOme quick tips include.

1) DVRs are heat generators and need good ventilation. If you have the receiver in an enclosed box, I would check the temperation. If you have something sitting on it that generates heat remove it. Need air on both sides. If it is pressed against the side of where it leaves move it so it can breathe on each side. 

2) Hows the power? UPS or power conditioner is always a good thing to have on these devices. 

3) Check your connections. 

There are plenty of people using the 612 successfully so if we could have details perhaps we could provide some suggestions. If you just want out of the contract, well that is really not what this forum is about.

SOme good basic suggestion have already been given. Like I said. Need more info to offer up others.


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hi ron barry,
sorry about the rant, just a little peeved going back and forth with dish.when watching a show it will freeze the pic ,garbled sound than start again so you dont know what was said or what happened for a few secs,rewinded still same spot where it happened.this is done during taping of a show and when nothing is being taped.and it will happen at different times. for example on cbs ( i live in sc) i was watching the mentalist and it messed up several times. than there are times its fine no problems. already had reciever replaced.( my daughter who also has her own 612 vip solo hd dvr in her room has said hers is doing the same thing) we have not had that one replaced. we have had 2 tech guys come out per dish to check.. both times they said everything is fine good signal etc etc... nothing blocking dish ( mounted on house)...722 would do no good i think because we have 2 tvs that each need there own hd dvr. So I am running out of options.I dont want to keep replacing the reciever.Last time i talked to a tech which was yesterday i was told again that engineering was told about the problem and maybe it will be fixed on the next update ( they said maybe) and couldnt tell me when that will be... if you have any suggestions please let me know ill try anything at this point. also in the last 3-4 weeks i have had the reciever reboot on its own both times when i was watching tv. no power surge or nothing just stopped and started rebooting. thanks for your help also what is a power conditioneror ups? oh and ventilation is fine as well as connections


----------

